# Gotta show off my new toy a little!



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

Just got an Emotiva XPA-2 used for a great deal!
Old stack:








New stack:









Old setup:
PM860#1 on mids/highs @300 watts/ch @ 4ohms
PM860#2 on subs @405/ch @2 ohms.
705 watts/ch total
New setup:
XPA-2 on mids/highs @500watts/ch @ 4ohms
PM860's 1 per dvc4 sub @ 300/ch @4ohms (600 per sub total)
1100 watts/ch total 

I'm lovin it like Mcdonalds!

Edit: 
Whole system pics:


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

whats in the towers?


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

Cruzer said:


> whats in the towers?


Here's a Sketchup of a tower along with dirver complement:


----------



## Peerless Guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Wicked Sweet!


----------



## fj60landcruiser (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice towers!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Very nice! Diggin those towers.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Like the speakers for sure.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

You all realize the guy was perma banned and you brought back a dead thread?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

chefhow said:


> You all realize the guy was perma banned and you brought back a dead thread?


Just noticed, but it doesn't notify me of this on my phone.


----------

